# lets hear it! how many shimanos . . .



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

i currently own 22. i just cant get enough of them. it's like a drug or something!! i sell old ones and just ending up buying new ones, but i usually stay around 22. 
12 bait cast reels
4 offshore jigging reels
6 spinnnig reels


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

1- Chronarch100
11- Curado 200's
1 -Calcutta -250
1- Calcutta - 400
2 - Baitrunners
1 - Symetre Spinner
2 - Corsairs

Nope..only 19...scared me for a minute. I thought I might be a Reelaholic too!


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=124670&highlight=corsair


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Calcutta 200 - 2
Curado 200b - 2
Curado 200B SF - 1
Baitrunner 6500 - 2
Baitrunner 450 - 1
Torium 30 - 1

I also have some spare parts from a Stradic 4000 reel I uesed to have and the remains of another Calcutta 200 in the garage.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

1-Curado 100D
2-Chronarch Mg 50
1-Curado 200 BSF
1-Calcuttal 200 GTE
1-Old School Bantam mag
1-OLD SCHOOL silver Bantam with the wood handles.
1-spinning reel (don't remember which one)

Only 8 for me. I have a long way to go.

RR


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

1 - Core 100MG
2 - Chronarch 100A
1 - Chronarch 100SF
1 - Calcutta 150
2 - Curado 100D
1 - Citica 100DSV
2 - Torium 30
1 - Sahara 4000


10 for me but didn't realize how many I had until I made the list. Just added the Core, can't wait to try it out in Matagorda in a couple weeks.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

6- Curado CU 200


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

*Love Em!!*

1 - Chronarch 100
1 - Chronarch CH100BSV
1 - Chronarch 50MG
1 - Curado CU200 - {had three of these but my son sneaked 2 of em off!}
3 - Sahara 4000FB


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

1- Sedona 4000

1 - Calcutta 150

3 - Calcutta 250

1 - TLD 20

1 - TE 700


----------



## fishaholic2 (Feb 10, 2008)

2-calcutta 250
1-tdl 15
1-tdl 20
1-penn senator 114hlw
1-penn senator 113hlw
1-penn baitcaster
1-penn senator 4/0
1- penn international 20w

have a shimano 450 on order, so that makes 10 and a whole lot of memories.


----------



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

2- chronarch100 sf 
1- citica
2- corvalus
1- cardiff 100a


----------



## JBO (Aug 13, 2005)

*Reels*

1-new cuardo 100
4-green 100s
1-new citica 100
1-new citica 200
1-new citica 201


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

4 for me, when I grow more arms, I buy more.. I am glad that I am not an octopus


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Wow i look like a lightweight compared to you guys. LOL

I only have 3- 2 Curado 100DSVs, and 1 Curado 200B(old greeny)


----------



## ccg (May 12, 2006)

1-core
4-50mg
2-chronarch Sf
1-curado Sf
3-curado 200
That's 11 For Me

Chris


----------



## bbsaltbass (Jan 22, 2008)

6 chronach 100 a 1 calcuta 200
2 chronach 100 a sf 1 calcutta 250 gt
2 chronach b 1 caluctta 150
3 curado 100 b 1 calcutta 400
2 curado 100 d 2 scorpions
1 curado 300 d
1 250 bantam mag
1 calcutta 250


----------



## agambill (Jun 24, 2006)

I guess I can tell the wife I need a few more
1- green 200
1- green 100
1- citica 200d
1-symmetre
1- sedona
1- spirex 
1-slade (the workhorse) 

soon to add a citica 100dsv


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

1-old silver Chronarch
1-gold Chronarch
2- Chronarch SF
1-Curado SF( Sold 3 a couple years back-yes I suck)
2- 50's
1-Core(j/k, but soon)


Some of ya'll do have a problem!


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

1 curado 100B
1 curado 100D
1 calcutta 250gtb
2 50mg's
and soon a calcutta 400


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

1- Curado 100D
1- Curado 200B
1- 50MG
1- Sphereos 4000
1- Citica 200B

Going to buy a couple Citica 100DSV in another month or two.


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

I own 6 reels and every one is a shimano. I still haven't found a reason for anything else.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

1 Calcutta 200 TE
1 TN 12
2 TN 14
1 TN 16
1 TN 40
1 TLD 5
1 shimano spinning


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

1 Chronarch,
2 Original Green Curados
1 Bantam Flipping reel
2 Stratos spinning reels (for my boys)


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

2 Calais DC
1 Chronarch
2 Curado sf
2 Curado 200


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Only eleven...


----------



## paddelinfool (Sep 30, 2006)

Well including the 8 i just picked up at Academy this past week, that puts me up to 14 total. All shapes and sizes!!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

paddelinfool said:


> Well including the 8 i just picked up at Academy this past week, that puts me up to 14 total. All shapes and sizes!!


8 reels at one time????
Dang, are you trying to open up your own shop, or do you have some new "reel purchasing disease"?

Let's see...I'm a Reelaholic, but your problem has to be some sort of "ism".......nope that doesn't work either, because that would be "Reelism"? Or maybe that does work...


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Sounds like funism, or joyism, or maybe fishism. Definately sounds like broke-ism if I did it.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

DMC said:


> Definately sounds like *broke-ism *if I did it.


Now that works! HAHAHA
I think in most cases, if we bought that many, it would be "_Reel_Broke- ism"!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

2 curados
2 spinning reels
5 torium 30's
2 TLD 15's
1 TLD 20


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*A little of everything*

1 Corsair 300
2 Curado 200 (Green)
1 Curado 100 (Green)
1 Curado 200 SF
1 Calcutta 100 (Silver) 
1 Chronarch Sf (Gold)
1 MG 50 
1 Pro Bantam 1000 Old School "Plugger" 3.8:1 style (Silver)

1 Stradic 2500
2 Stradic 2000
______
12
======


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey don't yall know you can only fish with one at a time....................o by the way I have 4. I guess compared to everyone else I need to buy some more.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I've got 11 Curados in all 5 of the popular colors!


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/rebate/rebatepad.html


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

4 Stradic 2500s
2 Stradic 4000s
1 Stradic 6000 and 
1 Sustain 2500 Which is SO awesome!
2 Curado SF


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

1 Core 100MG
1 Scorpion 1000 4x4 SVS
1 Calais 200A
1 Curado BSF
2 Chronarch SF (Brand New!)
1 Citica 100DSV
1 Citica 200D
1 Curado 200B5 (NIB) Would sell if anyone is interested
1 Sedona 2500FB
3 Sonora 2500FA


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*reels*

8 old 200 curados 
6 50 MG
3 New curado 100s
1 core

And I only have two hands to use all of these ? reel pack rat !


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

excuse me fishaholic, but penn senators aren't Shimanos


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

2 Curado 100 SF
2 Curado 200 SF
2 Curado 200
2 Calcutta 150
2 Calcutta 250
1 Calcutta 200
1 Calcutta 100
1 Calcutta 50
2 Chronarch 50 MG
1 Chronarch 100 BSV
1 Cardiff 100
1 Coriolis
2 Citica 100D
1 Symetre 2000
1 Stradic 4000
1 Slade 2000
1 Spirex 4000

I also have a box full of older reels that have been retired but I can't seem to let go of and I know I have some of my old silver and black Bantam Mags in there. My first non-Abu reel purchases. 

The thing is I have had alot of these reels a long time. I have my first Calcutta 200 that has 2 brakes that I bought back in about '92. Still in fine working condition. When you take care of them they last a long time. I rarely ever buy more than 2 or 3 new reels in a year's time. They just add up over the years.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

If I listed everythng I had I think someone would fly out here and rob me...


----------



## jerrybarnes13 (Oct 29, 2007)

*How Many*

Trinidads 1/12, 2/14s, 2/16s, 2/20s, 1/30, 1/40, 1/40narrow.
Tiagras 20, 30, 50, and 50 LRS
Curado 300, 200DHSV , Calcutta 300 TE
Tekota 700
Torium 20
3 Stellas 1000s , 2 FB, 1 FD
1 Saros 4000
3 Stradics
2 Sustains

And for you cyclists out there
2 Independent Fabrication Customs and 1 Trek Madone 6.9, all with Dura Ace


----------



## jerrybarnes13 (Oct 29, 2007)

*??????*

I don't see my reply to how many. did I do something wrong in my reply ????


----------



## twab (Mar 21, 2006)

2 citicas
3 curados
5 chronarch 50 mgs
3 chronarch 100bs
2 calais's
1 calais dc
2 stradic 2500s
2 scorpion mgs
About 12 Teramar rods along with 15 Calcutta rods


----------

